# Honda Harmony II HRT216TDA/Serial MZCG-6381880



## catsclaw009 (Jul 13, 2014)

*Honda Harmony HRT216TDA/Serial MZCG-6381880 Drive/Clutch Cable Replacement*

Hi Everyone!!!

My Drive/Clutch cable sheared off while I was mowing. I have ordered a new one but haven't a clue as how to go about replacing it once I get it.

I'm a single homeowner and with money tight I'd like to take up the challenge myself. I was successful in diagnosing and repairing my dryer so I figured how bad can this be, right?

Any help, info, diagrams would be most welcome.

Thanks in advance,

Cathy


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

My son did one today. If you can't get the blade hub off, it complicates things. Sorry, but we're an engine dealer, I don't have access to equipment manuals so I can't post any screenshots from repair manuals. Perhaps someone else can.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

This is a steel deck model correct? 
I never take the blade hub off to replace the drive control cable, I think Paul was thinking about the drive belt. I do remove the rear baffle and belt cover from under the mower. This gives you clear access to the cable attachment point on the transmission. The baffles are held on with a few cap head screws. A couple under the mower deck at the belt tunnel and I think one by the left side rear wheel. Once you have the belt cover and rear baffle out of the way, it's pretty easy to access the cable and remove and install.


----------



## catsclaw009 (Jul 13, 2014)

30yearTech said:


> This is a steel deck model correct?


Yes, it has a steel deck.

I was wondering about the blade hub reference, but hey...I'm here to learn. 

No such thing as a stupid question right? Is the rear baffle, the place where you put in the mulching plug?

Is it that obvious I've never worked on a small engine? 

Thank you both for the info. The more I learn the better!

Cat


----------



## Cranky (May 21, 2010)

If I may add a couple of suggestions, it is easier to work with a clean surface, especially when not knowing exactly what to expect. Before you tip your lawn mower, disconnect the spark plug. When tipping the mower, make sure the air cleaner is up and the dipstick is down. A drained gas tank would be preferable. Then remove all grass and debris from under the deck, so all the fasteners are exposed. Makes life easier, at least for me. Good luck with your project...


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Cranky said:


> If I may add a couple of suggestions, it is easier to work with a clean surface, especially when not knowing exactly what to expect. Before you tip your lawn mower, disconnect the spark plug. When tipping the mower, make sure the air cleaner is up and the dipstick is down. A drained gas tank would be preferable. Then remove all grass and debris from under the deck, so all the fasteners are exposed. Makes life easier, at least for me. Good luck with your project...


All great points and things I take for granted, because I do this all the time. I sometimes forget that I am discussing repairs with individuals that don't do this all the time. Honda mowers are nice because you can turn the fuel off to the carburetor and when you tip it (air filter side up), the fuel also moves to the side of the gas tank away from the cap, so leaks are not usually an issue.

Thanks for pointing all this out! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## catsclaw009 (Jul 13, 2014)

As promised, I am posting an update on my project. It's completed and was successful! All-in-all, it took about 45 minutes. I mowed my overly long lawn today (my neighbor is happy again) and it works like a champ. One more, first-time do-it-yourself project, successfully completed under my belt.

I'd like to thank everyone who took the time and contributed information to help me do this project myself. You people are the best!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cranky (May 21, 2010)

Glad it worked well for you Catsclaw009 and you saved some money and learned something new in the process. 

Also, thank you 30yearTech for your kind words.


----------

